# X-Trail T32 Mulitple Fault Alerts



## Woz10538 (Feb 19, 2021)

Hello,

I have a Nissan X-Trail T32 Diesel model that yesterday developed multiple system fault messages:

Warning Messages:

Chassis Control System Fault
Forward Braking System Fault
Stop/Start System Fault
Dashboard Warning Symbols remaining illuminated:

Malfunction (orange)
ESP
Master Warning Light
Forward braking

Just a few months ago, it had a start/stop system error which was resolved by installing a new battery so I don't believe it's a battery issue. Looking for any advice on the underlying cause before I book it in for yet another(!) expensive Nissan diagnostic and repair.

Thank you.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

A new battery doesn't mean a perfect new battery. 
I had a similar problem with my hybrid and it was the key fob batteries. I had the previous week a warning of low batteries on the remote and the next week dash lights on randomly. 
Have your new battery checked.

Sent from my SM-A505W using Tapatalk


----------



## Dylx91 (Sep 23, 2021)

Hiya, I've got exactly the same. Took it to a garage and they were unable to get into the system. Taking it to a diagnostic garage tomorrow. Dreading the outcome as I've jist spent so much on it already. I have a 2014 qashqai. Did you get the issue resolved?


----------

